# ¿Mejor manera de exportar el sistema?

## DaRkaHT

Estimadoss compañeross:

Me gustaría exportar mi sistema una vez configurado a mi gusto. En un principio se me ocurrió convertir mi sistema instalado en un "cdlive", para posteriormente copiar el contenido del live al HD y así instalar el sistema. (Creo que es así como funcionan las distribuciones precompiladas, ¿no?).

Lo intenté y no lo conseguí... 

Además, en el intento de crear el cdlive, observé que durante el proceso se renombran gran cantidad de ficheros... mal asunto para luego restaurar su estado original...

Entonces... ¿como se hacen las distribuciones precompiladas? 

¿Alguien tiene idea de como exportar el sistema de esta forma, o algo parecido? 

Saludoss.

----------

## opotonil

Que tal haciendo un "stage 4", buscando en Google encontraras bastante informacion. Aqui tienes un script que te hace el trabajo (no lo he probado):

http://blinkeye.ch/dokuwiki/doku.php/projects/mkstage4

PD: Si lo que quieres es llevartelo a otro PC con distinta CPU imagino que tengas que haber compilado con unas CFLAGS genericas.

----------

## DaRkaHT

Veamos si lo he entendido:

"stage4" es una compresión de mi actual "stage3" pero ya compilado y configurado... vamos, una copia de los ficheros de mi partición de sistema (sda2) y al realizar otra instalación, se utiliza este fichero en lugar del "stage3". (habrá que crear particiones, configurar nucleo, grub... etc, no?)  ¿es así?

En cuanto a las CFLAGS... actualmente uso:

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=nocona"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

Dicha configuración me la recomendó un profesor para una instalación en maquina virtual. No se si serán correctas.

----------

## esteban_conde

Tengo instalado una gentoo en un sd externo en su dia fúe una copia de un disco duro, mejor te digo como lo híce:

Creé dos particiones una de 50MB para boot y otra de 500GB para la instalación aunque no hace falta tanto a la primera le di formato ext2 y a la segunda ext3 luego copié el kernel y los initramfs en la primera particíón y el resto del sistema en la segunda para evitar sobreescrituras lo copié directorio por directorio monté el dispositivo en mnt y empecé cp -a /usr /mnt/ cp -a /var /mnt y así ... /lib etc.

Por supuesto que hay que ajustar /etc/fstab y grub para que arranque mejor buscado el blkid de cada particíón que /dev/sdX despues se prueba a arrancar desde ese disco y cada ordenador necesita drivers diferentes así que a mi me arranca con las nvidia radeon e intel aunque por supuesto lo más importante es dar soporte a la red para poder instalar puntualmente lo que necesites y por supuesto tener compilado un kernel versatil.

Te cuento esto por que un disco duro externo tiene bastantes ventajas respecto a un dvd o un CDlive lo más parecido a esto es un pincho USB y que por menos de veinte euros copras uno de 32GB aunque es más lento.

----------

## i92guboj

Si todo el objeto de esto es poder restaurar tu sistema, ya sea en tu máquina actual o en cualquier otra, lo único que realmente necesitas es copiar los archivos de todo el sistema, preservando permisos. (rsync, cp -a, o lo que tú prefieras; tar también valdría, siempre que preserves la información de usuario y los permisos).

La copia, para ser 100% fiable, ha de hacerse arrancando desde otro sistema, ya sea otro linux que tengas instalado, o ya sea un livecd. Esto garantiza que no se cambien archivos durante la copia, además de ahorrarte problemas con los puntos especiales de tu fs (dev, sys, proc, mnt, etc).

Tras eso, podrás restaurar tu sistema tan solo copiando todos los archivos a tu nueva raíz (aunque la estructura de montajes sea distinta), reinstalando grub, y ajustando las rutas en fstab, grub si fuera necesario, y poco más.

Si lo que quieres es una imagen integral para no tener que preocuparte de nada de esto, lo mejor es simplemente que uses dd.

----------

## agdg

Muchos comandos de copia de archivos tienen un parámetro para evitar que salten entre distintos sistemas de archivos, en rsync y en cp es -x; y es perfecto para evitar que haga una copia recursiva de /home (si está en otro sistema de archivos) así como cualquier sistema de archivos virtual como pueda ser /dev, /sys... 

Si tratas de hacer lo que comenta i92guboj, yo lo hecho con rsync y no he tenido problemas. Aunque obviamente tendrás que editar el fstab y el grub para hacer los cambios oportunos.

Saludos y feliz año nuevo a todos  :Wink: 

----------

## DaRkaHT

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas, de momento he probado a crear el stage4 con el script y restaurarlo posteriormente, y a ido de maravilla... me gusta bastante esta forma... Salta algún que otro error al inicio pero no parece nada importante... revisare la configuracion...

----------

